
Intel Intel Software Guard Extensions Explained [pdf] - based2
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/086.pdf
======
mtgx
Part of the conclusion:

> _This paper describes our findings while studying SGX. We hope that it will
> help fellow researchers understand the breadth of issues that need to be
> considered before accepting a trusted hardware design as secure. We also
> hope that our work will prompt the research community to expect more
> openness from the vendors who ask us to trust their hardware._

So SGX can't be trusted at least until Intel opens up the documentation some
more.

------
cdman
Besides discussing SGX, it also contains a great overview of modern hardware,
well worth the read for every developer!

------
vonnik
Do we need two "Intel"s in the post title?

------
gipsies
That will be an interesting read. Though not having a table of contents for a
117 page (double column!) report really isn't ideal..

